# sulfamethoxazole dosage question



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I didnt think these guys would have a problem with coccidia being so young so it will be several days before I can get dimethox to go into their milk however I have these pills that are 800mgs of sulfamethoxazole and 160mgs of trimethoprim that was given to treat a dog for coccidia I just have no idea how much to make it for these calves. I would say the one in trouble is about 120lbs since I cant pick him up but can still hold him down. Do any of you have a clue to tell me a dosage?

We have issues with pneumonia here and he seemed to cough some so I went ahead and poked him with 6ccs of nuflor and 6ccs of vitamine B.
Nothings changed to really cause his diarrhea that I know of he seemed fine yesterday ate well but this morning he only drank about half his milk so I knew something was up and about that time water just poured from the little guy. He doesnt seem dehydrated just yet I have IV fluids and set up if he does but still need to figure out why hes not firming up on his stools and coccidia seems to be the only thing left, feel free to suggest anything else.

This is the three week old, spent 3 days with mom before my friend bought him, a week later I bought him and he went from loose stools from powdered milk to seeming to get better on goat milk then back to water. No fever that I can feel. they get 3/4 of a gallon at each feeding I started with a 1/2 and worked up to that.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Have you confirmed the coccidia diagnosis with a fecal test? Coccidia is usually treated with Corid. 

Does this calf have a temperature? I don't think you can tell just by feeling him.

Did your vet prescribe the Nuflor, Vit B and SMZ's? Odd assortment of meds for all that you describe. 

You say nothing's changed, yet he's had 3 homes in 3 weeks? Those are big changes for a calf that age. How many animals are you talking about?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

It sounds more like scours than coccidiosis.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

2-3 per100 lbs of the SMZs twice aday . Sulfa works good for pnuemonia along with coccidous. We use ut all the time with scours in case they are coming down with either. Sulfas along with nuflur, draxxin and micotil all benifit being used together.
Bob


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

How much of the beneficial bacteria in the calf's gut do you think you have disturbed with this regimen of feed and meds?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I really wish people could fully read a post before getting all upset. I could not find anything on a fecal but when an animal had liquid pouring out there backside odds are you are not going to find anything. 
Yes 3 homes is a lot of change but when they have been here almost two weeks before getting that ill I am referring to the changes that may or may have not been made here, not in total.
I did the nuflor because since I went to a goat show 3 years ago and brought home unknowingly a sick goat I have had huge battles with pneumonia here so when something is coughing and acting depressed and I can hear crud in the lungs a nice shot of nuflor is on the order.
I wound up not giving any sulfas I had on hand, I was concerned because I know having goats how easy the rumen is to upset. I did treat with calf medic which was a medicated milk replacer for three feedings as directed which stopped the scours so far, I plan on doing the dimethox when it gets here per fecals.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

If you don't want feedback, then why did you post? My suggestions were meant to be helpful, but I see they only offended you. 

A 3 week old calf with "liquid pouring out there backside" is a problem. Add possible pneumonia on top of that and you have a situation that, in my opinion, requires veterinary supervision.

How is the calf today?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

To me change is the biggest problem for baby calves, moving them around and changing their feed intake is a big factor. What kind of calf is it ? Jersey calves don`t need that much milk per feeding, 1/2 gallon is enough per feeding for the first month. My methods for taking care of scours is, as some say, a bit less than than conventional. But it works for me and that is what is important, and it doesn`t happen often. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

please dont take for granted everyone A has a vet that will treat cattle or B has no veterinary experience.
I thankfully do have a vet that will do cows but a basic breakdown of economics is I paid 125 for the calf a farm call is 85, so if I can treat with the meds I have here then yes thats what I need to do. Because I was a vet tech for almost 6 years and have been raising animals for quite some time I can typically do anything that needs to be done except surgery if I have the guidance on dosage dose.
I asked the questions here because I love HT and the folks on it, I am proud to recommend this place to clients new to livestock as quite a bit can be learned from those that have been there and done that. So when it comes to be on a Sunday and a calf is not doing good its only natural for me to turn to the folks here for added reassurance when I can not find anything online about how to use the drug except it can be used. Knowing what it treats and that the likely hood of the problem can be solved by using it I had hope that it would do some good.

The calf today has almost normal stools for a calf, running around with his big brother chasing the chickens.

I had taken the advice of a fellow friend and HT person to work the calves up to a larger amount of milk to increase weight gain, up until sunday morning the amount seemed fine but I have backed them off to a gallon a day each but they are looking poorer than I like. 
They are holstien jersey cross.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

^^^^^ I totally agree CF. Yes it would be great to beable to afford vet calls when ever you need too. Also in the all pratical world a sick calf will not wait around for test results get back. So you go from experince and treat accordingly. I normally treat a broad range enable to get the calf healthy soon as possible.
Bob


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I didnt think these guys would have a problem with coccidia being so young so it will be several days before I can get dimethox to go into their milk however I have these pills that are 800mgs of sulfamethoxazole and 160mgs of trimethoprim that was given to treat a dog for coccidia I just have no idea how much to make it for these calves. I would say the one in trouble is about 120lbs since I cant pick him up but can still hold him down. Do any of you have a clue to tell me a dosage?


CF, I always keep a bottle of 100 of SMZ-TMP tablets around the house for the animals, when my steer got infection from being dehorned, I gave him 1 pill for every 100lbs..so basically I gave him 5 although I don't think he weighs 500lbs i added an xtra for loss in feed. I would take the pills break them down in warm water, stir in a little of molasses and mix with his feed twice a day. The 1 pill per 100 lbs was what my vet put on the bottle. I give these to the horses, the dogs, and now the calves if need be. I don't know what the milligrams of mine are though. At the same time this was being treated my GP somehow sliced open the area between two toe on the hind leg...she was also getting treated with the SMZ-TMP tablets 1 pill twice a day. 

Both are doing just fine now....and healed nicely:grin:

Just wanted to add, when i was feeding the steer the SMZ tablets--- every other day or two days I was also giving Probios


----------

